# Online Cheating



## Cdn Hubby32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all...just wondering about married ladies here who have had an "online affair". 

I am a married guy who like most in here arent getting enough at home, so I wondering if online stuff filled that void for you without having a phyiscal affair.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Online affairs can destroy a marriage just as physical affairs can. If your wife finds out (and they usually do at some point) she will feel cheated on, betrayed and that she wasn't good enough for you.

Why not try to change the frequency of sex with your wife? Many times when the sex drops a lot from the wife's end it is because she resents her husband for some reason. Is there anything like that going on with you?


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

(Much better.)

I recommend that you and your wife go to marriage counseling. Finding someone of the opposite sex to chat with online is inappropriate, as Swedish mentioned.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Aw come on, at least get a hunky avatar if you're in here trolling for chicks.


----------



## Cdn Hubby32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Atholk said:


> Aw come on, at least get a hunky avatar if you're in here trolling for chicks.


LOL...maybe I should??


----------



## Ditajr (Nov 24, 2009)

It's cheating. Don't go there.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Cdn Hubby32 said:


> LOL...maybe I should??


Snapped. 

There are some very hurt, sad women in here, at a vunlerable point in their lives. Please either move on or actually join in as the board is intended.

/male protector mode off


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys must have missed his original thread....


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Sven said:


> You guys must have missed his original thread....


I can only see the two posts of his here.


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

its very hard not to when your sex lifes are so mix matched !! your alone loads and the excitment of reaching a o is so great ! the internet has big draws


----------



## Cdn Hubby32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Atholk said:


> Snapped.
> 
> There are some very hurt, sad women in here, at a vunlerable point in their lives. Please either move on or actually join in as the board is intended.
> 
> /male protector mode off


I was joking about the maybe I should comment.


----------



## terinah1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree i do think my husband rather talk to his lady friends than be with me i feel so hurt and i want to leave the marriage i cant take anymore and it is no good for us to go to marriage councling because it ends up on me as i am to controling and i am not so i wanted your all opinion on this i dont know what to do please help thanks.


----------



## Devastated1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cdn Hubby32 said:


> Hi all...just wondering about married ladies here who have had an "online affair".
> 
> I am a married guy who like most in here arent getting enough at home, so I wondering if online stuff filled that void for you without having a phyiscal affair.


I'm new to this board and was doing some looking around and came to this thread. I hope what you typed was a poor excuse for a joke. Signing up with online dating sites is cheating! If you're having issues in your marriage talk to you wife about it. There are a lot of different kinds of cheating and to think that online "dating" isn't one of them, you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## MarriageWisdom_ Seeker (Dec 24, 2009)

NO NO it's not worth what you could lose in the end. Even if you are visiting sites or sex chatn...You may not be doing in physically. You are cheating with your heart and mind


----------



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

My husband lost his job last year right before Christmas, and as I was out busting my butt working 2 jobs, I found out by fluke he had been having some less than appropriate conversations with a woman/women via the internet and it destroyed me.
He compared it to the likes of porn, I compare it to cheating without actually having sex.
I told him he could look at all the porn he wanted and I would never care, but when it's a -real- person (albeit across the world, country, etc) it makes ALL the difference in the world.
Just. Don't. Do it.
(Of course, IMHO)


----------

